# On the way to an external HDD for my Tivo Bolt, a funny thing happened!!



## cliffords (Aug 16, 2016)

My new Tivo Bolt recently replaced my Verizon DVD box. With the addition of two mini's I've been enjoying new TV experience. The Verizon had twice the storage of my one TB Bolt so naturally I wanted to upgrade. After all, 150 hours or over six day's (of twenty-four hour straight) viewing might deprive some family member of keeping a show or movie that the'll never watch again. 
If Verizon offers three hundred hours, it's time to play "Can You Top This!"
Thanks to this forum, I pieced together my parts list. (OK, I got the red drive idea from the forum and finding the box to hold the HDD was found on Amazon.)
Parts List: Vantec NexStar CX NST-300SU-BK 3.5-Inch SATA to USB 2.0 and eSATA External Hard Drive Enclosure (Black) from Amazon and a WD Red 3TB NAS Hard Disk Drive - 5400 RPM Class SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD30EFRX from NewEgg.
The setup was straight forward: (Once the HDD was placed inside the enclosure)
Unplug the Bolt.
Connect the enclosed HDD with a eSATA cord between and the Bolt.
I plugged the enclosed HDD and its LED lite up.
I waited 15 seconds for the enclosed HDD to warm up.
I followed the on screen instructions.
The TV started up. 
A sign came on asking me if I wanted to setup the additional drive. I clicked the OK and was promptly told my easy to install WD red drive was incompatible.
Am I dead in the water or is there hope?
HELP!!!


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

If I'm reading your post correctly. You installed a Western Digital Red HDD into a E-SATA enclosure, and then connected the enclosure to the TiVo's E-SATA port?

If so that won't work. Only TiVo approved Western Digital A/V drives can be connected to the E-SATA port. _Usually._

Not to get into that -what users mostly do here, in regards to enclosed 3.5 HDDs, is take an enclosure similar to like you have and open the TiVo up. Taking off the top and all - and connecting directly to the SATA bus connection.

Mark1958 a user here has done an amazing job documenting how to do this - and his experiences. You should take a look at it --> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540001 (He mods his case. You don't have to go that far.)

There are also a few other threads scattered around with other info and products used. A sticky on this could/would maybe be nice, get lots of questions on it. lol

It's not to rough to DIY though Clif. Good luck!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why don't you link to the post you were using as your example? That could help inform you where it went wrong. I think omenex got it spot on.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

here's an example of eSATA to SATA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6ft-SATA-6-...A-to-SATA-ype-I-to-Type-L-Black-/231406750173

sata end connects to mainboard. esata connector plugs in to esata enclosure.



OmeneX said:


> Mark1958 a user here has done an amazing job documenting how to do this - and his experiences. You should take a look at it --> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540001 (He mods his case. You don't have to go that far.)


yes, that's an involved case mod with adding an esata port on the back instead of running a esata cable out the case. It uses this cable internally in the case:
http://www.addonics.com/products/aasa90l6i-e.php

Note that it's at a 90 degree angle on the sata connection at motherboard. to avoid contact / crimping with top of case vs. a straight on connector



OmeneX said:


> There are also a few other threads scattered around with other info and products used. A sticky on this could/would maybe be nice, get lots of questions on it. lol


note that the first cable is rounded and some have found that easier to notch out and through the case vs. a traditional flat sata cable. Not sure if anyone found both a rounded and 90 degree sata connector cable. or one shorter than the 6' example in top link. yes, compiling into a sticky would be good. threads are scattered.

As far as enclosures, there are a couple of rosewill models that get discussed, 358 is one, and the other is a 303 or something model. need to check for a link. I posted on enclosures in this other thread and asked about a sabrent model and how it compared to the Rosewills:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10969278#post10969278



tivoyahoo said:


> Am wondering what thoughts are on this aluminum sabrent with 80mm fan for $26:
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/774177-REG/Sabrent_EC_UEIS7_EC_UEIS7_USB_2_0_and.html
> 
> compared to the Rosewill models, which have been favorably reviewed in TCF threads but are over $30. what do you get for the extra $? fan control, led lights, higher quality?


there is drive discussion in that thread too.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

The Sabrent EC-UEIS7 enclosure is only $21 at this site:
http://www.provantage.com/sabrent-ec-ueis7~7SBNT013.htm

but is shown here as only supporting 3TB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817366019

and I'm not seeing a firmware update here:
https://www.sabrent.com/downloads/

so 3TB max appears to match what was reported in this other thread and I've posted asking to confirm:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10974028#post10974028

also there are links to these enclosures in that post which appear to be 6TB capable:

Rosewill RX-358
Rosewill Armer RX304-APU3-35B


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

An eSATA external enclosure should take no notice of the size of the drive because it should just be cable from the drive's SATA data connector to the eSATA connector accessible from outside the enclosure.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

unitron said:


> An eSATA external enclosure should take no notice of the size of the drive because it should just be cable from the drive's SATA data connector to the eSATA connector accessible from outside the enclosure.


You would think that, but I can assure you there are older external USB eSata enclosures/holders that just do not work properly with larger drives, I have one.


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

Since the Tivo HD is always running, I would avoid external cases without a fan. IMHO.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

tivoyahoo said:


> also there are links to these enclosures in that post which appear to be 6TB capable:
> 
> Rosewill RX-358
> Rosewill Armer RX304-APU3-35B


I need to revise what I wrote above. I've taken a harder look at this and I think it's fair to say the 304 is 6TB capable. but as far as the Rosewill RX-358, it turns out there are two different models / skus. And to further complicate matters it looks like multiple firmwares for each. So the OP in the other thread (bpunc) reports success with a 358 and 4TB drive, but it's not clear which version of the 358 and which firmware, so I've posted again to that thread to try to get some clarification:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10975028#post10975028



unitron said:


> An eSATA external enclosure should take no notice of the size of the drive because it should just be cable from the drive's SATA data connector to the eSATA connector accessible from outside the enclosure.


I've looked at the firmware update files for each of the rosewill 358 models mentioned above and which are detailed in the post link above, and there is a chipset in the middle of the connection that can be firmware updated.

Also specs on the 304 say: "Suitable for 3.5" SATA I/II/III"

whereas on the 358 models, the 358 U3C says 4TB and:

"Complies with SATA I / II, speed up to 3G/sec Complies with USB 3.0, speed up to 5G/sec Complies with eSATA, speed up to 3G/sec backward compatible with USB2.0, USB1.0"

and the 358 V2 says 3TB capacity, SATA I/II, USB 2.0

but those capacities may have changed with the firmware updates. but the firmware update zip file documents don't have any release notes spelling out the changes. hence my post in the other thread to try to learn from users firsthand what drive capacities work and what don't.



wedenton said:


> Since the Tivo HD is always running, I would avoid external cases without a fan. IMHO.


:up: good advice. and on that note, all the rosewill models in this post have 80mm fans as does the Sabrent also mentioned in prior post. However the Rosewill 304 adds this:

"-LCD displays internal operating temperature.
-Overheating alarm exceeding set temperature (60C/140F+/-7%).
-Available temperature setting for variable fan speed"

so it appears the fan is controlled in a thermostat type way. In other words, you don't turn a dial to adjust the fan speed, but you set the desired temperature (like a thermostat) and the fan adjusts speed to maintain that temp. At least that's how I read it, although it would be nice to read a post from someone firsthand that's used the 304.

Also in that post I asked about 8TB enclosures. Haven't there been successful 8TB Bolt installs using a single 8TB drive? What enclosure was used?

and overall, what are the enclosure options? In other words, what models make the list and are Boltworthy for 4TB drives and greater? esata of course and preferably with fan.


----------



## Jim.Rice (Dec 3, 2016)

OmeneX said:


> If I'm reading your post correctly. You installed a Western Digital Red HDD into a E-SATA enclosure, and then connected the enclosure to the TiVo's E-SATA port?
> 
> If so that won't work. Only TiVo approved Western Digital A/V drives can be connected to the E-SATA port. _Usually._


Hi, OmeneX,
What do you mean by 'Usually'? This seems to imply a way to properly make this work, which I hope is the case.

I too purchased a TiVo Bolt 500 GB unit a few days ago, and ordered an external HDD enclosure and the WD 3TB RED drive from Amazon. I also got the results posted by the OP. I would prefer not to void the warranty by opening the case, let alone modding the case with a hole. My concern primarily is that I purchased a refurbished model Bolt, so if the model fails, I really would like to have that warranty.

So, is there a way to make my external drive work as is, without voiding the TiVo warranty?

Thanks in advanced for the reply.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Jim.Rice said:


> Hi, OmeneX,
> What do you mean by 'Usually'? This seems to imply a way to properly make this work, which I hope is the case.
> 
> I too purchased a TiVo Bolt 500 GB unit a few days ago, and ordered an external HDD enclosure and the WD 3TB RED drive from Amazon. I also got the results posted by the OP. I would prefer not to void the warranty by opening the case, let alone modding the case with a hole. My concern primarily is that I purchased a refurbished model Bolt, so if the model fails, I really would like to have that warranty.
> ...


No, not possible.
What the people discussing drives in external cases have done is opened the case, disconnected the internal drive, and then connected a *new* external SATA cable to the existing internal connector.
There is no way other than the 1TB official Expander to expand a Tivo and have it stay in warranty.

The "usually" is really not applicable to the conversation at this point.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Jim.Rice said:


> So, is there a way to make my external drive work as is, without voiding the TiVo warranty?


The answer is yes and no. Yes there is away to make any external drive work and no we can not do it.

Weakness.com sells custom Bolts with pretty much any size external eSATA drive you want, unfortunately it requires they have the Bolt physically in hand and marry the external drive to the internal drive with a process that is not available to the general public.

Even with the ones Weakness.com does the TiVo warranty is void but of course weakness.com does warranty their work.


----------

